# Saturday 1st March



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Hey Folks,

would i have any interest from you lot to come along to a TT party at the Southend Audi dealer place on the afternoon of Saturday 1st March BEFORE you all go off to your London Meet??

i take del of my new TT on that day, so need a good send off for my Onion AND a big welcome to this new chapter/car in my life, and a very good friend of mine  thought we could at least try to get into the Audi press/local rag for it (and you all know how i lurvvvve the limelight ;D )

i will use my powers of negotiation to see what Audi would lay on (ie drinks/nosh) will try to swing it for being "1000" TT or something. (or the first NHS worker to own one..........now THAT is news!)

let me know your views please.

NickyB (lady-in-waiting)


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

i wouldnt mention u being in the NHS u might give the firemen more amo 
oh i'll come if u wear ur uniform


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I think that if we get agreement and the London meet starts from Beckton, certainly some of us will be able to meet at your dealer in Southend in the afternoon 

It will be a long day and drive into the evening for some of us, but I'm sure it will be fun


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

As usual the W O W touring bus will be around ! Try and stop me ! COUNT ME IN NURSE !

Can we all dress up ? What about a fancy dress for Charity , Hospice, Cancer or summat ? Â London Meet, kicking off at Nirse Knicers place then the Audi dealer (national press not bloody Epping Express)

Howz about Sunday Sport...Nursey can get them out for the cameras ?

W O W just imagine the pub;icity ! ! ! Â


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Howz about Sunday Sport...Nursey can get them out for the cameras ?


Blimey John what have you been on tonight? A Lord V cocktail :


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

LOL ;D  :  ;D

We'll have to get some classy tabloid interested though....and even the Nursing Times!! i'm sure i could accommodate the "uniform" request toooo :

because it could be a long day, you would all be welcome back at mine (about ten minutes from the dealer) for a sit down and a cuppa before we go up to London (i will need someone to drive even slower than i will be driving that night though to "watch out" for me so i can come along without toooo much anxiety...i am hopeless in London)

Parking at mine is no problem (a big pub/hotel at the end of my road, so parking is ample!) so no worries there.

It WOULD be fun!

NickyB


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This sounds very interesting Nicky!! I could be able to make it.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

W O W Vlastan attending yet another event W O W!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Nicky is a fine lass to me!! And she is a nurse too. And I love nurses!! 

I have her funny looking eyes photo to think of her!!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Where is Southend?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Wak..use your sat navigation then!!  8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Wak,

Go up the M1 past Hemel Hempstead and keep going. You can't miss it but be pateint as it is a far way up there.

Everyone else,

I hope to see you there!


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

hopefully i'll be there maybe Doris to :-/


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Where is Southend?


LOL - Wak

NickyB - sounds like excellent fun - wish you all the best in your delivery?!!
Will be moving boxes in the west country but Please get the guys to dress up!!!

Photos expected ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

To dress up? Like what?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

I hereby nominate Lord Vlastan to be the president of your TT fan club nicky  ..... on one condition..... as long as I can be his secretary and sit on his knee to take the AGM minutes LOL .!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Wak,
> 
> Go up the M1 past Hemel Hempstead and keep going. You can't miss it but be pateint as it is a far way up there.
> 
> ...


  I....you.....but....wait....get ....you... git! :-X


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> I hereby nominate Lord Vlastan to be the president of your TT fan club nicky Â  ..... on one condition..... as long as I can be his secretary and sit on his knee to take the AGM minutes LOL Â .!


Are you sure you no what you in for?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Simply the best for this job Phil!! You will be my deputy!! ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

i am honoured (sp) do i get a badge? [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Just tell them you are vlastan's mate...everybody knows me!! ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

really? :


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Boo hoo [smiley=bigcry.gif], Bunny and I will be at a Wedding on the 1st March - the same one that's stopping us going to the London night meet. Have considered asking the wedding couple to postpone, but had second thoughts - continued friendship and all that ;D

Nicky, sounds like you'll get a good turn out though - there's nothing like seeing a new baby born is there? ... and I'm sure the proud mother will be grinning from ear to ear.

Moley


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Dar! Moley...sorry you can't make it hun  i'll have to do a "mini-meet" to get together on another Sunday eh and have a pint?



> there's nothing like seeing a new baby born is there? ... and I'm sure the proud mother will be grinning from ear to ear.


i know ;D ;D ;D and not a stretch mark, haemorrhoid, or sleepless night in sight  (errrrrrrrrr)

NickyB


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Phil, watch out littl'un, he will have you on his knee soon !


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Phil, watch out littl'un, he will have you on his knee soon !  Â


HELP [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

What time are we all meeting up and where?

Are we going to give a TT salute to Nickys new TT? (a street lined with TT's either side of the road, all simultaniously washing out headlights!! )

SBJ


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

So is this going to be a big occasion Nicky? ;D. We can all do a 'The Big Countdown' when you divorce your onion and marry ya TT 8).


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Oh Yeah Abi...this is THE 2nd best day in ya life kinda thing!

i am still waiting for the Dealer to get back to me, but will certainly post the finer details as soon as i can ascertain the how and whys

NickyB


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

oooooooo gonna be so exciting for you! ;D ;D ;D. You know what this means dont you nicky..... your gonna have to go shopping for a new outfit to wear for when you collect it hehehehehehe lol . What colour are you getting and spec etc?


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

are you coming along to this meet Abi or are you to scared to meet Lord V


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Scared? Why?

I am a lovely man...women adore me!! 8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

If this does happen - will someone be so kind as take plenty of phots and do a write up of it for the TTOC mag.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It did happen when I collected my car the end of October...and took lots of photos then.

You could come come too Kell...it will be nice in Southend if the weather is kind to us!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

PGTT LOL I have met men like Lord V before so I know exactly what I am in for ;D. Do you wanna join in too then .


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Me Lady...I am honoured!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

Nicky should I bring some nice pink ribbons to put on the mirrors of your new baba when you drive it to show it is yours and to make you stand right out 8).


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

Vlastan need I say it for you but .... your always honoured in the presence of a lady with out doubt ;D!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Toyed with the idea Vlastan, but it's the first day of my hols.

I thought about coming to yours too, but I was on holiday then also.


----------

